# Hummingbird



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2020)

This is the third year a hummingbird built it's nest in an oak right outside our window. This year the placement is perfect for pictures. I'm patiently waiting for the young.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 2


----------



## djg (Jul 18, 2020)

Cool Shot! What camera you using?


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 18, 2020)

So cool!!


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 19, 2020)

djg said:


> Cool Shot! What camera you using?


Canon Rebel Everything on auto including flash.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s really cool


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2020)

Awesome! Hummingbirds are such amazing birds to watch! You have a ringside seat! Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Jul 19, 2020)

Great to have a nest you can watch! We feed them all summer, but i never see any nests until fall after the leaves drop. Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 19, 2020)

That's awesome! Must be a little female ruby throated hummer, right? We typically get rufous and Anna's hummingbirds at our feeders but this year they were late getting here and aren't hanging around much. Finally have a male and female Anna's that have adopted our backyard and feeder.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice photo's, amazing little creatures. The only species we get is Ruby Throat. I'd love to visit Arizona, they have many more species.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, in the continental US Arizona is probably the best for hummingbirds. I like how bold and territorial they are for such a tiny bird. They'll run scrub jays and ravens out of the juniper trees in back. The scrub jays and ravens are no threat to the hummers (unless they have eggs) so sometimes it looks like the hummers chase the bigger birds just for the fun of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 20, 2020)

Very cool. I have always been fascinated with hummingbirds.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice. Those birds are awesome. I have a few that visit my 2 feeders.


----------

